# Oil pressure buzzer in mk2 jetta, need advice...



## dasabrokedub (Oct 30, 2010)

So about a month ago there was a bit of a deep freeze where i live in Alberta, tried to start my car to go to work but i ended up flooding it pretty badly and it wouldn't start for a couple weeks. Since i flooded the engine, the oil pressure warning buzzer comes on at operating temp above 2000rpm.
I've already changed my oil but not to the usual lubro moly 10w-40, I'm using 10w30 conventional at the moment. Oil level has been adjusted to be right under max on the dipstick.

My main question has two parts...First, if I find gas in my oil is that just because of how bad i flooded the engine? Second, Since there was gas in my oil, do you think my problem is the oil pump? I'm pretty sure that the pump was not designed to handle gasoline...

Another question is. How exactly do i go about hooking up a mechanical oil pressure gauge to monitor whilst driving?

Any help is greatly appreciated! Car is a 91 jetta digi2 with ABA block swap.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

dasabrokedub said:


> So about a month ago there was a bit of a deep freeze where i live in Alberta, tried to start my car to go to work but i ended up flooding it pretty badly and it wouldn't start for a couple weeks. Since i flooded the engine, the oil pressure warning buzzer comes on at operating temp above 2000rpm.
> I've already changed my oil but not to the usual lubro moly 10w-40, I'm using 10w30 conventional at the moment. Oil level has been adjusted to be right under max on the dipstick.
> 
> My main question has two parts...First, if I find gas in my oil is that just because of how bad i flooded the engine? Second, Since there was gas in my oil, do you think my problem is the oil pump? I'm pretty sure that the pump was not designed to handle gasoline...
> ...


oil is loaded with gasoline from being flooded..

change your oil asap..

if that doesnt fix it, then your timing belt is too tight, and your IM shaft bearings got trashed..


----------

